# anyone understand why these idiots keep posting spam links here?



## chinacats (Nov 19, 2016)

anyone understand why these idiots keep posting spam links here? it's almost funny but can't see what the value could be...guessing not many here would be clicking on that crap so what's the point?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Nov 19, 2016)

Because somebody seems to pay them to shotgun the links whereever they can. Maybe the conditions of their contract do not specify anything about posting them in a place where they make sense, so they still get paid. Don't forget that somebody might still consider it advantageous if their link is found by search engines on a site like this (by people who are looking for a pirated live stream), compared to their own ill reputed web sites. Maybe it is not about the forum OR search engine readership but the website reputation of that forum, to trick a search engine (could be google or something else, read on) into thinking their site is relevant since it is linked so much on reputable forums. Given that most search engines (google especially) have wisened up to such practices and tend to actually penalize the attempt - it is possible that whoever buys these spam activities actually hates the site that is linked and/or wants to have a business (search engine) advantage over them, by framing him towards these search engine penalties.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 19, 2016)

It seemed to subside for awhile then it's back again worse than before.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 19, 2016)

And how are these new members first posts showing, I thought that was changed?


----------



## Edge (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm not sure how they are posting, but guess I'll be trying to find out and fix.


----------



## daveb (Nov 19, 2016)

There were several today that the 1st time poster filter did catch and referred them to moderation for approval. They did not get it. I can't see any difference between the ones that go to moderation for approval and the ones that slip by the filter.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 19, 2016)

I don't have an IT background so this is probably a coincidence, but I noticed this started up again shortly after some signature settings changed:
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/29745-HTML-BBC-not-allowed-in-the-signature

I'm just thinking out loud here, but was this a global change across the forum (or just for one member), and is it possible that it also unknowingly affected something else this is just me rambling and not a question to which I need a response.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Nov 21, 2016)

@Angie any SOAP or similar API accidentally left enabled?

If you have root access to the server, consider the brute force method: tcpdump the HTTP traffic to a logfile for an hour or so, then find the requests....


----------



## niwaki-boy (Nov 21, 2016)

This guy ? ....http://http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/member.php/32924-RalphXhoff 

Or this one? .... http://http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/search.php?searchid=4466899

Odd posts?!?


----------

